# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Υγρασία

## jim4

Μπορει να επηρεασει αρνητικα την κατασταση των πτηνων η υγρασια στο χωρο?

----------


## jk21

η υγρασια πανω απο καποια επιπεδα πχ 70 % σαφως και προδιαθετει στο να κρυωσουν πχ τα πουλια πιο ευκολα ,ευννοει την αναπτυξη ασπεργιλλου σε σπορους ,κουτσουλιες κλπ (πολυ επικινδυνος μυκητας ) και οχι μονο αυτον αλλα τα περισσοτερα βακτηρια και τα κοκκιδια .το καλοκαιρι υγρασια παρα πολυ μεγαλη ,κανει ανυποφορη τη ζεστη .εσυ γιατι επιπεδα υγρασιας μιλας;

----------


## jim4

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη.Απλα παρατηρω οτι με τις βροχες υπαρχει παρατεταμενη υγρασια.Απ'οτι ειδα κα εψαξα δεν υπαρχει ανησυχια ειδικα στους παπαγαλους σαν πιο ανθεκτικα πτηνα..

----------


## jk21

Αν το περιβαλλον διαμονης τους ,ειναι καθαρο ,ευαερο (οχι ομως εντελως εκτεθειμενο στα ρευματα ) ,οχι σκοτεινο  και κυριως οι κουτσουλιες δεν μενουν για πολυ στο χωρο ή υπαρχει πολυ απορροφητικο υποστρωμα πχ pellets απο συμπυκνωμενο πριονιδι ,δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα και σε αλλα πουλια ακομη πιο ευαισθητα .ομως χρειαζονται ολοι οι παραπανω παραγοντες

----------

